# Large Trailer Question



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sold my last trailer (6x14 v nose single axle) and I'm looking at a 7x20 v nose. My biggest concern is getting it turned around on backroads and digging the tongue or back in on field approaches or uneven ground with the additional length. I've got one friend saying 20 foot is too big and everyone else saying you can never have enough room in a trailer. So those of your dragging around those bigger trailers, how are they getting around and would you do it again? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Timber59 (Mar 21, 2016)

i pull a 24 ft square nose. it works just fine for us. we carry all of our duck and goose hunting stuff all the time. plus two wheelers, we also have a clothes rack inside for our waders and hunting clothes. there is also a small refridgerator for our lunch etc. we installed two deep cell batteries and a converter and have it set up to charge mojo, vortex batteries from the trailer. would do it again


----------

